# Styrofoam Peanut Recipe



## James (Feb 12, 2007)

This recipe is adopted from a recipe for salt water catfish.


Put about half the styrofoam peanuts from a kit shipment in a large mixing bowl. Sprinkle liberally with soy sauce, and some cajun seasoning. Mix well and while this is marinating, start a fire on the grill.


Take a cedar plank, the same you would use for fish, and soak it in water for 30 min.


Now, when the fire is med. hot, spread the plank with honey and place the plank on the grill, and spread the peanuts evenly on the plank.


Cook for approx. 15 min., remove from grill, scrape the peanuts in the garbage and eat the plank.


Two meals and no more peanuts!


----------



## masta (Feb 13, 2007)

AWESOME.....


----------



## grapeman (Feb 13, 2007)

What wine would you serve with the plank? Maybe some Cabernet Franc?
Mmmmmm Cabernet Franc and Plank.


----------



## jsmahoney (Feb 13, 2007)

REALLY!!!????


----------



## Harry (Feb 14, 2007)

Or maybe Board da Blu


----------



## kutya (Feb 21, 2007)

jsmahoney said:


> REALLY!!!????




Js I have a bridge for sale if you're interested.....


----------



## geocorn (Feb 21, 2007)

Are you making fun of the shipping peanuts we use?


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 21, 2007)

I recieve many packages and most of the time never notice what the packaging was like. I would think, if your peanuts and packageing is catching everyone eye, thats a good thing. I for one, and I know I speak for everyone, We appreciate it.


And yes, I think they are making fun of your shipping peanuts...............


But there has to be a better way to recycle these things.


----------



## geocorn (Feb 21, 2007)

I talked with a new customer about 15 minutes ago who just received 5 boxes from me. He was complaining about the peanuts, as well. However, it turns out he is in shipping and he had to agree that peanuts were my best option. He can recycle mine at his company, but wishes there was a way for everybody to recycle them. Me, too!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 21, 2007)

If anyone has an attic that needs insulting just dump them inbetween your rafters and order another kit for the next row and so on!If anyone wants to send them to my house I have a lot of house that needs insulating. I went through 275 gallons of oil in 1 1/2 months with the thermostat at 65* and that is a very efficient furnace that was just serviced 2 months ago! Im going to have to gut this house eventually and insulate it.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 22, 2007)

wade said:


> If anyone has an attic that needs* insulting* just dump them inbetween your rafters




"You fat lazy attic, you do nothing but lay there all day and waste my fuel." How's that for insulting an attic?






The idea might have potential. There's nothing like dumping on an attic that needs insulting. Seriously though, it just might work as an insulation.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 22, 2007)

Insulation is good!!!! Where we lived before we had built a new house after living in a little old without insulation...it had sawdust in the walls and it had settled...the carpenter ants were eating the rim joists....We got real spoiled in a nice warm house with windows you could see out of in the winter.

When we moved here we lived in the old farmhouse, it was very charming...and I always wanted to fix up an old house....but after a cold winter and a hot summer...we realized we wouldn't fix that one up...it had 27 windows, needed a roof, a wet basement and other expensive issues....so we sold it to some young people with a vision and built a new one....with lots of insulation...what a difference.

In the winter in the old house there would be frost on our bedroom walls...so we'd move to the small bedroom...in the summer just going upstairs would take your breathe way...it was stifling up there....Jim was going to call the jail and have the prisoners sleep in our bedroom for punishment and we wanted to stay in the air conditioned cells...we would AC the downstairs, but the attic had no insulation and the walls had 1 inch of fiber.

This house also was built with 6 inch walls, and we put 19 inches of insulation in the attic...the walkout basement has 12 inch cement blocks and 6 inch walls inside...one of the most important things to do to save energy is good windows and lots of attic insulation....winter and summer that will pay for itself...we laugh at the cold and summer heat.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 22, 2007)

In April we are finally having the basement fixed so we dont get any more water, then I can finish it. After that Im going to work on the attic. The windows are new but no insulation in the walls makes them worthless at the moment. Probably next years job is to gut all the siding, *insulate* and reside.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 22, 2007)

Good plan...no matter where you live insulation is a must...for both winter and summer...the energy savings will surprise you.


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 22, 2007)

I know everyone is probably just joking about using the packing peanuts for insulation, but those who don't know, PLEASE DON"T DO IT!!!!!


They have about as much insulative value as they do fire retardant...... 0%....... None........ Nada! 


And... In the event of a fire, the fumes given off by burning these will kill you, almost instantly.


Sorry Wade......... Itchy fiberglass for you!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 22, 2007)

Why you sonna #$%^! Boy do I hate that stuff with a passion. That is 1 job I definitely could not handle doing for a living even with those suits! Just kidding by the way. Only love from me!


----------



## PolishWineP (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm thinking of filling my suitcase with them and bringing them back to Mark the end of the month!


----------



## peterCooper (Mar 10, 2007)

Here is a really simple solution. No fire hazard, no waste.

Just pack up a couple of your bottles of finished wine in the original box, with the peanuts and send them to me. You'll be glad you did.

(and so will I..



)


----------



## jsmahoney (Mar 11, 2007)

Kutya! Bridge? I haven't played cards in a long time! Why would you want to sell me your Bridge card??!!?


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Mar 11, 2007)

Use Oak Chips instead, betcha no complaints!


----------

